# Abu Dhabi VISA, Dubai Driving License



## nandanraghothama (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,

I work and live in Dubai, I have an Abu Dhabi VISA since my company is Abu Dhabi head quartered in Abu Dhabi. 

I wish to know if i can apply for a license from Dubai. It will be a task going to Abu Dhabi for driving classes. 

I do have a driving license from India since more than 10 years which means I have to take 20 driving classes.

It will be great if anyone can suggest a driving school in Dubai where i can go for my license. 

Best Regards,
Nandan


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes. Its a UAE driving licence.

No idea about schools though.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

nandanraghothama said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work and live in Dubai, I have an Abu Dhabi VISA since my company is Abu Dhabi head quartered in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if any rules have changed, but when I took my license in 2017, the rule said that you can apply for a UAE driving license in Dubai only if you have a Dubai visa.. an acquaintance had a Sharjah visa and the school in Dubai said they cannot process his application.

In Abu Dhabi, i understand you are given a "golden chance" to pass the test in the first attempt without classes... you should try that first.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes. Its a UAE driving licence.
> 
> No idea about schools though.


Ah you'd think that, but it has the emirate of issue on it.

When I had an Abu Dhabi visa, I had to take bills and tenancy contracts to prove I lived and worked in Dubai. I had to sit outside the RTA Captain's office and he had to give approval for me to obtain a drivers license in Dubai.

OP, Dubai driving schools will advise as to what you need to do. So long as you prove you live and work in Dubai, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have many people in the office on a mix of residency and driving licence - its never been an issue. I don;t know of anyone who had an issue.

My personal DL is Dubai tagged, but my residency is AD.

If anyone gives you any hassle, you just ask them to give you a letter telling you that you have to have it in a specific Emirate - they back down at that point as they know the Federal authorities will be down on them sharpish if they play that game.


----------



## brothercain (Aug 26, 2009)

yep. thumbs up to twowheels for this!


----------

